# r32 insurance



## wayner32 (Jun 5, 2004)

hello everyone.new boy in town and have just bought the car that blows my blood head off.r32 gts with a few tweeks.insurance wise i found the best to be kieth michaels.02082880801.thats a direct number for a lad called gary hamilton.im 33 full ncd and drive a lorry and he came back with £562 fully comp..if you speak to him tell him you spoke to wayne worrallo with the r32 and he will see what other strings he can pull..is there anyone in the birmingham area.cheers


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

*Nice one.*

Cheers Mate, just got myself a 32 GTS-T as well, rang keith michaels after reading this and got a quote for £840 FC, that kicked A-Plans, A flux, Tescos, L&V's + many others butts by a big margin particularly Footman James who wanted 2k  . 26, FNC, Clean licence and grinning from ear 2 ear.


----------



## Peter P (Feb 6, 2004)

*Another Top Bloke at Keith Michaels*

Hi all,

In case the bloke mentioned in the first message isn't available, John Roberts is another great bloke who will be able to help get you a good deal!  

Pete


----------



## wayner32 (Jun 5, 2004)

im the tender young age of 33 ahem!.as i said its the cheapest quote by atleast 800 quid.he only wanted 850 fc on a r32 gtr.peanuts compaired to what everyone else was offering


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I've used John [email protected] Micheals for the past 3 year and found him to be a very reasonable bloke always willing to beat any genuine quote.


----------

